# Best cell monitoring software



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

And go... would prefer one I do not need to put on the other phone. VARS is not an option due to dh work.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

OMG I am so sorry. I wondered what happened to you. 

Are you looking for software to recover deleted texts or some type of key logger than sends you information to another phone.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought things were going well.... but a sudden turn around. I am trying to find something where I can see texts and possible internet activity. FB messanger etc. Hope things are well with you. I haven't caught up on the site yet, plan to tonight.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Do you have Verizon?


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

LosingHim said:


> Do you have Verizon?


YES.


----------



## Itwasjustafantasy (Jan 8, 2016)

.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

You can read text messages online if you have Verizon. That doesn’t help with Facebook. And the data isn’t clear. But all texts on Verizon show online other than texts between 2 iPhones with iMessage turned on on both of them. Would that help?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Did you check out this thread? Some of it may be outdated but could be helpful info here. It's become much more difficult lately due to enhanced security whether accounts or devices.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

LosingHim said:


> You can read text messages online if you have Verizon. That doesn’t help with Facebook. And the data isn’t clear. But all texts on Verizon show online other than texts between 2 iPhones with iMessage turned on on both of them. Would that help?


How do I view them online?? I can see that a number was sent or recieved but not the content. Or is there a special place I should go? :scratchhead:


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

livelaughlovenow said:


> How do I view them online?? I can see that a number was sent or recieved but not the content. Or is there a special place I should go? :scratchhead:


Yeah, it’s a different place on the Verizon website. I have a thread on it. I’ll tag you in it.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

losinghim said:


> yeah, it’s a different place on the verizon website. I have a thread on it. I’ll tag you in it.


 thank you!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Is the OW the one from the bus stop your H would talk to after dropping off your daughter?


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Is the OW the one from the bus stop your H would talk to your dropping off your daughter?


No this is a new situation. (I think) he is very good at lying, but something is definitely up.... again. Hence why I am here. Although I can say that woman admitted to a friend of mine that she and my dh got too close "emotionally".


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

The easiest way to lie is to hide the lie with some truths. Lying by omission is also easy. 

Is it a coworker this time?


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Not 100% sure. 
and finally got into Verizon but it doesn't show deleted texts.... grrrrr.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Nope. You sure he's texting? If so, it will show you who he's texting with with timestamps. It's enough to know he's lying. 

If he's smart, he's using Kik or some other free Internet messaging program. You'll need to get some kind of spyware installed on his phone to bust him. 

When he's typing a bunch while sitting on the couch, just sneak up to him and see what he does with his phone when you're hovering over him. That will tell you everything you need to know. If you're ready for a fight, grab his phone and see what apps he has open.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> You can read text messages online if you have Verizon. That doesn?t help with Facebook. And the data isn?t clear. But all texts on Verizon show online other than texts between 2 iPhones with iMessage turned on on both of them. Would that help?


How do you do this??


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Does he lock his phone? Do you know the password? Is it an iPhone? Does he carry it everywhere?


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> How do you do this??


It's in the other thread in this forum, step by step instructions.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> How do you do this??




Do you need proof? Does it even matter if she is NOT cheating?


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

Make SURE he doesn't catch you. Mine did and simply changed both his number and his provider. Plus now uses an older model flip phone with no GPS tracking like an iPhone has.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been using the Verizon system. It did make me have to text a pin code number to his phone.... I deleted it but not sure if he figured it out or what because both the text and call volume are down.... so I think he went underground for the time being.... that being said, I'm just so frustrated.... I am also wondering is it normal to get a text that (may be spam - but I have had the same number for over 15 years) that says "So and so has requested a secret chat 5 seconds ago" Reply Yes to see...... smh. I have been going back through things that didn't seem right and I know something is up.... so have to decide on my next course.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Who got the request for secret chat? You or him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Who got the request for secret chat? You or him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry he did, but I saw it. And today he showed it to me said he has no idea where it would've come from. (He definitely is on to me using the Verizon messanger app, which is the only way to see messages) sigh.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Does he lock his phone? Do you know the password? Is it an iPhone? Does he carry it everywhere?


He does lock it but I know the password, but he has an Andriod, and he knows that I don't know how to use it, and I don't know the tricks of it, like I do the iphone.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

livelaughlovenow said:


> He does lock it but I know the password, but he has an Andriod, and he knows that I don't know how to use it, and I don't know the tricks of it, like I do the iphone.


Do you have the email address and password for the Google Play account that he's using on the phone?


----------



## Kolie123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Is it an iPhone?? I've been using teensafe and it shows deleted texts including SMS and mm! You just need the Apple ID and password


----------



## Kolie123 (Oct 8, 2015)

I must have skimmed the too quickly and I see he has android! I don't know what you need for that but it's worth checking into still


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

livelaughlovenow said:


> And go... would prefer one I do not need to put on the other phone. VARS is not an option due to dh work.


What do you want to monitor? And how much do you want to spend? You have some options:

0 all calls made and received
1 all texts, both deleted and saved
2 e-mails
3 social media posts log - Facebook, snapchat, Instagram, Twitter, etc
4 location - both active and logged
5 recorded audio from phone calls - both parties
6 remote camera/video/audio functions
7 photos/videos stored on the phone
8 contacts
9 status of device (battery level, etc)
10 websites visited
11 downloads
12 running apps
13 Skype
14 notes
15 Calendar
16 keylogger

Modern technology is a wonderful thing.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

livelaughlovenow said:


> And go... would prefer one I do not need to put on the other phone. VARS is not an option due to dh work.




Did you find what you needed?


----------

